# Case Grave yard



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

The other day my Dads partner said he over heard a couple guys talking about a case junkyard somewhere in New York. He didn't find out where or what it was all about though. I was just wondering if any of you guys know anything about or if anyones everheard about it. It might be a good place to get some parts, we need a door for the 480, it gets a bit cold in there.


----------



## BCLawncare (Aug 6, 2000)

*case salvage yard*

green guy, you can try schaffers supply in wolf lake IL. they have salvage case parts and can ship them to you.i cant find the phone number but the area code is (618) you can dial info. and get it, hope this helps


----------



## Leroy (Jan 17, 2001)

Southeast Equipment Company (Case dealer in Ohio) has a Case graveyard in Cambridge, Ohio. I think the area code is 740. I've been there and they have a large selection of Case equipment and parts. Hope this helps.


----------

